# StarCraft 2 wird für Deutschland zensiert



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

Ich habs zwar schon in einem anderen laufenden Fred gepostet, aber ich will´s hier auch nochmal für alle die es interessieren könnte einstellen. (Falls es das falsche Unterforum ist bitte verschieben.)
Also hier erstmal die Meldung auf Schnittberichte.com:

"StarCraft 2 wird für Deutschland zensiert - Blizzard strebt lukrativere USK 12-Freigabe an"

_"Allen Dilling Lead Artist von Blizzard gab bekannt, dass der kommende Strategiespielhit StarCraft 2 für Deutschland nur in einer zensierten Version erscheinen wird. Demnach sollen einige der im Spiel vorkommenden Gewaltdarstellungen abgeändert bzw. abgeschwächt werden. Dies beträfe aber, so Dilling weiter, nur einige wenige Effekte im Spiel.

Blizzard strebt diese Zensuren an, weil man für den deutschen Markt eine USK 12-Freigabe erreichen will. Nach aktuellen Einschätzungen würde die unzensierte Version jedoch möglicherweise ab 16 Jahren freigegeben werden.

Es ist durchaus selten, dass ein Entwickler ein Spiel zensiert, um von einer 16er- auf eine 12er-Freigabe zu kommen. Zu erklären ist dies wohl nur damit, dass eine 12er-Freigabe einfach lukrativer für den Publisher ist, da hier eine breitere Schicht an Käufern angesprochen wird.

Dilling selbst äußerte sich nur soweit zu dem Thema:
"Wir haben damit überhaupt kein Problem. Wir wollen, dass unseren Spielern das Spiel gefällt und sie eine tolle Zeit damit verbringen." 

Erst vor kurzem wurde bekannt, dass Blizzard auf eigene Initiative auch bereits Diablo 3 für Deutschland zensieren wollen - wohlgemerkt, ohne das Spiel bislang der USK vorgelegt zu haben. Beide Spiele sollen 2010 erscheinen. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob Blizzard auch in Zukunft Titel vorab zensieren wird, sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen oder um deutschen Spielern nicht zu viele Erwachseneninhalte zumuten zu müssen."_


Das damit dann auch *Diablo 3* ein ähnliches Schicksal in Deutschland erleiden wird dürfte klar sein. Aber was haltet ihr davon? 
Findet ihr es okay, daß Blizzard einen (wahrscheinlichen) 16er-Titel selbst auf 12 runterzensiert nur um hier noch mehr mögliche Käufer erreichen zu können? Sicher will jedes Unternehmen nur unser bestes... unser Geld, und möglichst viel davon, aber glauben die Blizzis wirklich, daß 12jährige hierzulande am meisten Geld zur Verfügung haben welches sie in Spiele stecken können? Und darf man in Zukunft nur noch 12er-Titel von denen erwarten da diese ja scheinbar Blizzards Lieblingszielgruppe ist?


Ich persönlich wünsche denen ja, daß sie mit dieser "Geschäftspolitik" in Deutschland auf die Fresse fallen und sich der Großteil der Käufer im Ausland bedient... damit sie in Zukunft garnicht mehr auf die Idee kommen für uns scheinbar  sensible und nicht belastbare Deutsche extra "überarbeitete" Fassungen ihrer Spiele zu bringen. Allerdings werden sich sicher noch genug Käufer finden lassen, solang Blizzard drauf steht muß der Inhalt ja top sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Strategiespiele ab 12? ich dachte immer, daß gerade diese Sparte doch eher von älteren gezockt wird. Naja, bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß andere Entwickler dem Beispiel nicht folgen, sonst müssen wir noch irgendwann einen _"Krieg im Tubbieland"_ für 6jährige ertragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

gut dann kriegen halt die Össis meine Kohle mir solls wurscht sein


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut dann kriegen halt die Össis meine Kohle mir solls wurscht sein



Wenn du Pech hast, haben die auch nur die zensierte deutsche Version. War bei AoC genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Notfalls einfach aus den UK bestellen, da spart man sich am Ende sogar Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dilling selbst äußerte sich nur soweit zu dem Thema:
> "Wir haben damit überhaupt kein Problem. Wir wollen, dass unseren Spielern das Spiel gefällt und sie eine tolle Zeit damit verbringen."



Ich habe damit auch kein Problem. Gewalt in Strategiespielen ist mir in etwa so wichtig wie eine Playstation im Auto.
Schon bei C&C war es mir wurscht ob die Männchen nun rotes Blut oder graue Kühlflüssigkeit verspritzt haben.


----------



## Elicios (1. September 2009)

Habe das spiel eh schon von meiner Wunschliste gestrichen.

Folgende Punkte, die für mich ein No Go darstellen:

- USK 12
- Gebührenpflichtiger Battle.net Gold Account (zwischen 5-10 Euro/Monat) für Community-Funktionen
- Gebührenpflichtge Zusatzinhalte
- keine LAN-Verbindung


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich habe damit auch kein Problem. Gewalt in Strategiespielen ist mir in etwa so wichtig wie eine Playstation im Auto.
> Schon bei C&C war es mir wurscht ob die Männchen nun rotes Blut oder graue Kühlflüssigkeit verspritzt haben.


Ich glaube auch das es wichtigeres als das und schlimmeres gibt, worüber man sich aufregen kann.


----------



## Azshkandir (1. September 2009)

Schon alleine die Kritik daran, dass es "nicht brutal genug" ist zeigt, dass man andere Probleme hat...

Und wem es nicht passt, kann es sich doch einfach die englische Version oder so holen... oder könnt ihr kein Englisch?! ^^ Würde mich nicht wundern...

Und dann wartet man schon sehnsüchtig auf eine Fortsetzung des berühmten Titels, schon tauchen solche unnützen Freds auf... Es ist wirklich kein Wunder, dass Blizzard sich nach dem Geheule orientiert, es wird ja auch nur noch rumgeweint... einfach mal getrost die Klappe halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

Ach gottchen ne... meinetwegen können die auch FSK 0 anstreben, solange das Spiel gut wird.


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Schon alleine die Kritik daran, dass es "nicht brutal genug" ist zeigt, dass man andere Probleme hat...


Und wo genau wurde das deiner Meinung nach kritisiert?

Es geht nicht um "brutal oder nicht brutal" sondern um "komplett oder zensiert". Oder würdest Du es dir auch kaufen wenn so stark zensiert würde, daß alles was auch nur entfernt menschenähnlich aussieht durch wandelnde Schrauben und Bolzen (mit zwei lustigen großen Augen) ersetzt würde... nur um noch ein paar Dollar mehr damit einholen zu können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Azshkandir schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich kein Wunder, dass Blizzard sich nach dem Geheule orientiert, es wird ja auch nur noch rumgeweint...


Blizzard sollte sich mal an dem Geheule der Nicht-Fanboys orientieren, dann würden die ihre Spiele nicht unnötig verhunzen.


----------



## Manowar (1. September 2009)

Naja bei Starcraft wäre es mir auch schnuppe.
Aber bei Diablo..öhm *hust*, da will ich Zombies zerfleddern sehen, ergo bediene ich mich im Ausland.


----------



## Hubautz (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> aber glauben die Blizzis wirklich, daß 12jährige hierzulande am meisten Geld zur Verfügung haben welches sie in Spiele stecken können?



Sicher glauben die das und weißt du was das Lustige daran ist? Sie haben Recht.

Als 12jähriger hast du in der Regel keine Ausgaben für Lebensunterhalt, Miete, Versicherungen. Mit 12 brauchst du meistens auch noch keine Kohle für Sprit, Freundin und Alkohol.
Alles Geld, was ein 12jähriger "einnimmt", kann er zu 100% für Spaß und Freizeit ausgeben. Rechne dir mal ganz grob aus, was einem Durchschnittserwachsenen nach Abzug aller monatlichen Kosten übrig bleibt. Und dann halte dagegen, was der durchschnittliche 12jährige an Taschengeld zur Verfügung hat. 
Kids sind eine der finanzkräftigsten Zielgruppen überhaupt - vor allem weil sie jeden Müll kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

*@Hubautz:*
Ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel Taschengeld die Kids heutzutage im Durchschnitt so kriegen, aber wenn ich mal an meine Zeit zurückdenke... ich konnte mir damals sicher nicht jeden Monat ein Spiel für 60 DM kaufen. Nebenbei hat man´s ja doch noch für Süßigkeiten (heute wohl Alk) und anderen Kram rausgehauen.
Mittlerweile könnte ich aber auch nach Abzug aller monatl. Kosten incl. Geld für Freizeitaktivitäten jeden Monat deutlich mehr (z.B. für Spiele) ausgeben... vorausgesetzt es käme regelmäßig was gutes das sich zu kaufen lohnt. Ich geh ja nicht Arbeiten um gerade so haarscharf durch jeden Monat zu kratzen... es bleibt also schon was übrig.

Also der Erwachsene an sich ist locker deutlich kaufkräftiger als das Kiddy, er wählt seine Spiele nur genauer aus und kauft nicht mehr jeden Rotz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vor allem, sie KAUFEN wogegen Kids sich eher mal was "besorgen" lassen (war bei uns früher auch nicht anders, nur heute isses dank I-net ungleich leichter).


----------



## Düstermond (1. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mit 12 *brauchst* du meistens auch noch keine Kohle für [...] Alkohol.



Wobei es in dem Fall egal sein sollte wie alt man ist, denn wenn man es *braucht*, dann sollte man dringend mal in Therapie gehen.

Zu Starcraft:
Ich weiss jetzt schon nicht was ich von dem Spiel halten soll. Der fehlende LAN-Modus ist ein Stich in die Seite, dann die kostenpflichtigen Battle.net Accounts, die Aufteilung in drei Produkte und jetzt auch noch Zensur. Das Spiel wird immer mehr zum No-Go, da muss es schon wirklich herausragend sein, wenn es mich überzeugen will. Und davon war das Spiel auf der Gamescom meilenweit entfernt. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

wat wo steht das battlenet accs kostenpflichtig sind?


----------



## Hubautz (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *@Hubautz:*
> 
> 
> Also der Erwachsene an sich ist locker deutlich kaufkräftiger als das Kiddy,



Nein, ist er definitiv nicht. Es gibt da sehr interessante Studien.
Der Durchschnittsverdienst in Deutschland liegt bei ca. 3200 Euro brutto. Das sind mit Steuerklasse 1 ca. 1900 netto. Jetzt rechne mal dass, derjenige der das verdient im Durchschnitt 1 Kind mitversorgen muss. Wenn du nun Miete, Gas,Wasser,Strom, Auto, Lebensmittel, Kleidung und so weiter abrechnest, kommst rechnerisch auf weniger als 200 Euro die im Monat übrig bleiben.
Und dann ist noch nichts gespart, falls die Waschmaschine mal den Geist aufgibt.
Dagegen rechne was ein 12jähriger zur Verfügung hat. Inklusive Weihnachten Geburtstag, Taschengeld, evtl. Zeitungen austragen, Oma, Opa etc. Das nimmt sich nicht viel.

Was glaubst du warum alle USK 12 anstreben? Doch nicht, weil sie den lieben Kleinen einen Gefallen tun wollen.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nein, ist er definitiv nicht. Es gibt da sehr interessante Studien.
> Der Durchschnittsverdienst in Deutschland liegt bei ca. 3200 Euro brutto. Das sind mit Steuerklasse 1 ca. 1900 netto. Jetzt rechne mal dass, derjenige der das verdient im Durchschnitt 1 Kind mitversorgen muss. Wenn du nun Miete, Gas,Wasser,Strom, Auto, Lebensmittel, Kleidung und so weiter abrechnest, kommst rechnerisch auf weniger als 200 Euro die im Monat übrig bleiben.
> Und dann ist noch nichts gespart, falls die Waschmaschine mal den Geist aufgibt.
> Dagegen rechne was ein 12jähriger zur Verfügung hat. Inklusive Weihnachten Geburtstag, Taschengeld, evtl. Zeitungen austragen, Oma, Opa etc. Das nimmt sich nicht viel.
> ...


So ist es..leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2009)

Irgendwie... haben die bei Blizz so langsam ein Rad ab ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nein, ist er definitiv nicht. Es gibt da sehr interessante Studien.
> Der Durchschnittsverdienst in Deutschland liegt bei ca. 3200 Euro brutto. Das sind mit Steuerklasse 1 ca. 1900 netto. Jetzt rechne mal dass, derjenige der das verdient im Durchschnitt 1 Kind mitversorgen muss. Wenn du nun Miete, Gas,Wasser,Strom, Auto, Lebensmittel, Kleidung und so weiter abrechnest, kommst rechnerisch auf weniger als 200 Euro die im Monat übrig bleiben.
> Und dann ist noch nichts gespart, falls die Waschmaschine mal den Geist aufgibt.
> Dagegen rechne was ein 12jähriger zur Verfügung hat. Inklusive Weihnachten Geburtstag, Taschengeld, evtl. Zeitungen austragen, Oma, Opa etc. Das nimmt sich nicht viel.
> ...


Ja wenn Du das sooo rechnest stehen die Kids sicher nicht schlecht da, aber wenn man mal vom gewöhnlichen "Einkommen" ausgeht, also bei den Kids nur das monatliche TG nimmt (nicht jeden Monat ist Geburtstag oder Xmas und Omma kann auch nicht jeden Monat von ihrer kleinen Rente)... Dein Erwachsenendurchschnitt oben ist ganz gut, aber würde ich da auch noch diverse Urlaubsgelder beirechnen, Eltern anpumpen etc. könnte ich auch jeden Monat durchgehend Party machen (mit BlackJack und Nutten). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich bin einfach der Meinung (auch wenn Studien und Spielemacher das anders sehen mögen), daß der durchschnittliche Erwachsene mehr für diverse Medien (Spiele, Filme...) ausgeben kann und wahrscheinlich auch wird weil das handelsübliche (hunds)gemeine Kind den Großteil seines sauer (un)verdienten Taschengeldes eher für andere Dinge (Party, saufen, Klamotten, Handyscheiß...) raushaut und ein Spiel für 60-70 Euro dann nur noch drin ist, wenn wirklich mal die Oma angepumpt wird. Mich als Erwachsener würde so ein Spiel zusätzlich im Monat nicht an den Rand der vorzeitigen Pleite treiben.


----------



## Torhall (1. September 2009)

Gib nicht Blizzard die Schuld sondern lieber dieser dämlichen BPJS und den engstirnigen Politikern die sich ständig über irgendwelche "Killerspiele" aufregen nur um von andern Problemen abzulenken.
Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht für mich absolut nachvollziehbar. Warum sollte irgendein Spielehersteller auf den möglichen Mehrgewinn verzichten nur weil es in Deutschland so dumme Gesetze gibt?


----------



## Torhall (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wat wo steht das battlenet accs kostenpflichtig sind?



nirgends.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist für mich sowieso schon seit dem Zeitpunkt an dem angekündigt wurde dass es keinen LAN-Modus geben wird gestorben. Ich meine hallo? Starcraft ohne Lan? Das ist ein eSport Spiel! Derjenige der auf diese Idee gekommen ist sollte gefeuert werden.

Ob das ab 12 oder 16 ist ist mir relativ egal, Warcraft 3 ist auch ab 12 und trotzdem das beste Lan Spiel aller Zeiten.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (1. September 2009)

mal ehrlich, ich könnte sowieso kotzen dass sich jetzt ganz viele blindgänger starcraft2 kaufen werden, nur weil es von blizz kommt..dabei muss man sich das game 3 mal kaufen und es hat keinen LAN modus..und diese art von strategiespiel hat hier in deutschland ehh kaum jemanden interessiert..zumindest kenn ich kaum jemanden das erste starcraft gespielt hat..alles nur promotion und "rosa brille" kram oO

p.s. der ava des threaderstellers sollte auch mal zensiert werden, diese gewaltdarstellung ist nicht vertretbar! :O


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Wenn ich das Wort "ZENSIERT" hier lese kommt mir das kotzen...
Das Spiel wird lediglich entschärft und ich bitte euch: Wegen ein paar Sterbeanimationen und weniger Blut regt Ihr euch auf?


----------



## Night falls (1. September 2009)

Ich rege mich auch nicht drüber auf, nur stößt es mir sauer auf, dass wieder mal für Deutschland eine Ausnahme gemacht wird... Warum kann in Deutschland denn nicht einmal die gleiche Version veröffentlicht werden wie in bspw Österreich... >.>


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich rege mich auch nicht drüber auf, nur stößt es mir sauer auf, dass wieder mal für Deutschland eine Ausnahme gemacht wird... Warum kann in Deutschland denn nicht einmal die gleiche Version veröffentlicht werden wie in bspw Österreich... >.>


Klar kann es einen aufregen, aber von Zensur sprechen, wie der TE, ist schon recht mies. Denn hier wird eigentlich nichts zensiert, sondern nur einige Dinge am Gewaltgrad entschärft.


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar kann es einen aufregen, aber von Zensur sprechen, wie der TE, ist schon recht mies. Denn hier wird eigentlich nichts zensiert, sondern nur einige Dinge am Gewaltgrad entschärft.


Es ist doch relativ ob man es "Zensur", "Selbstzensur" oder "Überarbeitung" nennt. Tatsache ist, daß der deutsche Käufer das Spiel nicht im ursprünglichen Zustand kaufen darf und man Zens...Überarbeitungen in Kauf nimmt (und sogar schon VOR einer Prüfung ankündigt) nur um MEHR Käufer zu gewinnen.
Wäre das Spiel hart an der Grenz zur Freigabe in D könnte ich "Überarbeitungen" seitens des Herstellers ja noch verstehen (würde das Spiel so trotzdem nicht kaufen), schließlich können sie ohne Freigabe nix dran verdienen. 
Wenn denen aber eine (wahrscheinliche) lockere Teenie-16 nicht ausreicht und sie auf Biegen und Brechen eine Kiddy-12 erreichen wollen find ich das schon arg seltsam... gerade bei den nicht am Hungertuch nagenden BLIZZern. Mit SC2 dürften sie (genau wie mit D3, dem nächsten Zens...kandidat) ihre Millionen mehr als locker drin haben und eine Freigabe ab 16 in D würde sicher keine sooo großen Unterschiede in den Verkaufszahlen machen, daß die Firma Insolvenz anmelden müßte.

Also, da eine Freigabe ab 18 wohl eh nie zur Debatte stehen dürfte halte ich es für.... sagen wir mal freundlich.... übertrieben von Blizzard, daß sie trotz allem ihr Spiel für Deutschland verhunzen. Da könnte man sich als Erwachsener fast verarscht fühlen weil man hier weniger im Laden kriegt als sonstwo auf der Welt (außer China). Oder um es mit den Worten eines User von nebenan zu sagen:


> _Wenn die Deppen nicht so geldgierig wären würden sie es ab 16 freigeben lassen. [...] Aber anscheinend halten sie den Großteil der Starcraft-Spieler für geistig minderbemittelte 12-jährige..._


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (1. September 2009)

Torhall schrieb:


> nirgends..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Interview mit Sams: http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2009/08/blizzard-co-interview/


Was man aus seinen Aussagen rauslesen könnte ist: 
es wird zwei verschiedene Accounts geben.

Der X-Account ist kostenlos und jeder kann ihn nutzen. Jedoch fehlen eine Freundesliste und andere Matching Optionen, sowie die möglichkeit nicht an rating Games teilzunehmen.

Der Y-Account kostet und bietet alle Features. Mehr Optionen bei Onlinepartien und eine Möglichkeit an rated Games teilzunehmen.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es ist doch relativ ob man es "Zensur", "Selbstzensur" oder "Überarbeitung" nennt. Tatsache ist, daß der deutsche Käufer das Spiel nicht im ursprünglichen Zustand kaufen darf und man Zens...Überarbeitungen in Kauf nimmt (und sogar schon VOR einer Prüfung ankündigt) nur um MEHR Käufer zu gewinnen.
> Wäre das Spiel hart an der Grenz zur Freigabe in D könnte ich "Überarbeitungen" seitens des Herstellers ja noch verstehen (würde das Spiel so trotzdem nicht kaufen), schließlich können sie ohne Freigabe nix dran verdienen.
> Wenn denen aber eine (wahrscheinliche) lockere Teenie-16 nicht ausreicht und sie auf Biegen und Brechen eine Kiddy-12 erreichen wollen find ich das schon arg seltsam... gerade bei den nicht am Hungertuch nagenden BLIZZern. Mit SC2 dürften sie (genau wie mit D3, dem nächsten Zens...kandidat) ihre Millionen mehr als locker drin haben und eine Freigabe ab 16 würde sicher keine sooo großen Unterschiede in den Verkaufszahlen machen, daß die Firma Insolvenz anmelden müßte.


Ist doch egal ob nun ab 12 oder ab 16. Was ist denn daran so schlimm? Andere Firmen entschärfen auch Ihre Titel um sie auf ein gewisses Alter zu trimmen, und das ist manchmal auch von 16 auf 12. Und bitte, uns werden nur ein paar mehr Sterbeanimationen und mehr Blut enthalten... besonders in einen Strategiespiel, wo dies nicht so wichtig ist, ob dort nun statt 2 Liter nur noch 1 Liter Blut fließt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solange das Spiel gut ist, ist mir es scheiß egal ob ab 12 oder ab 16, das ist Blizzards Entscheidung und wenn sie es so haben wollen ist es nun mal so. Das man sich wegen so ein paar billigen Effekten aufregen muss...
Das gleiche bei Diablo 3, meine Güte, ein bissel weniger Blut... mach am besten gleich eine Petition gegen Blizzard, so wie die gefühlten tausend andere User da draußen, die bei jeden Mist sofort sowas raushauen...


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Aber Strategiespiele ab 12? ich dachte immer, daß gerade diese Sparte doch eher von älteren gezockt wird. Naja, bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß andere Entwickler dem Beispiel nicht folgen, sonst müssen wir noch irgendwann einen _"Krieg im Tubbieland"_ für 6jährige ertragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum?
Alle guten Strategiespiele die ich kenne sind soweit ich weis USK 12
Wc3, der klassiker
Cossacks
AoE 1,2
C&c(?)
Warhammer (?)
letzte zwei bin ich mir nicht sicher, konnte sie aber in Oesterreich kaufen.

Und wem in Strategien Blut fehlt, wie schon mehmals gesagt wurde, der hat was verkehrt gemacht.
Was ist schlimm daran "Überarbeitungen in Kauf nimmt (und sogar schon VOR einer Prüfung ankündigt) nur um MEHR Käufer zu gewinnen."
Fuehlst du dich so toll weil du ein spiel spielst, das andere nicht duerfen?
Sie ermoeglichen mehr menschen an ein Mehr oder minder Gutes spiel zu kommen, was ist daran verwerflich?
Die ganzen 16+ Leute koennen ja trotzdem unzensierte version spielen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...] Solange das Spiel gut ist, ist mir es scheiß egal ob ab 12 oder ab 16, *das ist Blizzards Entscheidung* und wenn sie es so haben wollen ist es nun mal so. Das man sich wegen so ein paar billigen Effekten aufregen muss... [...]


Dir mag das egal sein, mir (und sicher nicht nur mir) ist es nicht egal, wenn andere Entscheiden was ich ertragen kann und darf... zumal es hier nun wirklich nicht um eine jugendgefärdende Freigabe oder Inhalte geht. Dann sollten sie das Spiel in 2 Versionen bringen, eine für Kinder, eine ab 16 aufwärts. Aber gut, den Blizzies kanns am A... vorbeigehen ob die Deutschen ihr Geld hier im Land ausgeben oder das Spiel Importieren... letztendlich landet ein Teil des Geldes eh bei denen in der Kasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dir mag das egal sein, mir (und sicher nicht nur mir) ist es nicht egal, *wenn andere Entscheiden was ich ertragen kann und darf.*.. zumal es hier nun wirklich nicht um eine jugendgefärdende Freigabe oder Inhalte geht. Dann sollten sie das Spiel in 2 Versionen bringen, eine für Kinder, eine ab 16 aufwärts. Aber gut, den Blizzies kanns am A... vorbeigehen ob die Deutschen ihr Geld hier im Land ausgeben oder das Spiel Importieren... letztendlich landet ein Teil des Geldes eh bei denen in der Kasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähem es ist Blizzard Ihr Spiel, ergo dürfen auch sie bestimmen wie hoch der Gewaltgrad ist. Da hast du als Käufer nichts zu melden, Blizzard könnte auch das Spiel so umbauen das du kleine rosa Hasen befehligst die andere Hasen totknuddeln müssen....


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2009)

Sascha_BO, ich wuerde jetzt bis auf den scheiss mit "Zensur" "Ich will nur 1ne Version" und sonstige selbsterfundene Probleme einen einzigen intillegenten Satz von dir:
Was ist bitte daran so schlimm?
Oder kommen wir wieder mit unserem "Omg diese Kapitalistischen schweine wollen Geld verdienen"?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2009)

Ich mag es nicht bevormundet zu werden... es geht nichtmal um Blut oder sonstwas sondern einfach um die Tatsache das ich das Spiel nicht so spielen kann wie es konzipiert wurde bzw. extrem bevormundet werde...
Wenn man knapp an einer 18 vorbeigeschrammt wäre und es auf 18 bzw. 16 runterregeln würde, würde ich es noch verstehen aber von 16 auf 12? 
Ich will das Spiel genauso spielen wie alle anderen und nicht von irgendwem bevormundet werden...


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

Wie bitte??? Starcraft 2 KEIN LAN MODUS???
Wie jetzt? Keine Starcraft 2 Lan Partys?


----------



## Düstermond (2. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Wie bitte??? Starcraft 2 KEIN LAN MODUS???
> Wie jetzt? Keine Starcraft 2 Lan Partys?



Korrekt. Du kannst nur Spiele über das Battle.net austragen, nicht Lokal.


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Korrekt. Du kannst nur Spiele über das Battle.net austragen, nicht Lokal.



Welcher Idiot kommt denn auf eine so idiotische Idee?
Und... WARUM? :O


----------



## Düstermond (2. September 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Welcher Idiot kommt denn auf eine so idiotische Idee?
> Und... WARUM? :O



Nur eine *Theorie*:

Es wurde in einem Interview (auf der Blizzcon) bereits angedeutet, dass es für Battle.net Accounts einen Premiumszugang gibt, welche dann auch was kosten werden.
Dieser beinhaltet dann zB. eine Freundesliste oder ein Matching-System. Spielst du jetzt auf einer LAN ohne diesen Premiumaccount, wird es aufwendiger sein, sich übers Battle.net zu finden. Ergo wollen viele diesen Bezahldienst in Anspruch nehmen. Damit verdient Blizzard mehr Geld, auch wenn viele vielleicht nicht mehr zu ihrem Spiel greifen werden.


----------



## Yrhi (2. September 2009)

Ich find es sehr schade, dass Blizzard ihre Produkte neuerdings so ausquetscht. Man sollte meinen Blizzard kann eh schon Gold kacken seit WoW, aber nein...


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. September 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sascha_BO, ich wuerde jetzt bis auf den scheiss mit "Zensur" "Ich will nur 1ne Version" und sonstige selbsterfundene Probleme einen einzigen intillegenten Satz von dir:
> Was ist bitte daran so schlimm?
> Oder kommen wir wieder mit unserem "Omg diese Kapitalistischen schweine wollen Geld verdienen"?


Lies unter deinem Beitrag was der Kollege *Selor Kiith* geschrieben hat, das sollte dir als Antwort reichen... vielleicht auch nicht, da ich ja im Prinzip das selbe gesagt hab.




Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem es ist Blizzard Ihr Spiel, ergo dürfen auch sie bestimmen wie hoch der Gewaltgrad ist. Da hast du als Käufer nichts zu melden....


Sicher ist das deren Sache wie hoch der Gewaltgrad ist. Überall auf der Welt gibt es Blizzards Standard-Version mit der sich jeder abfinden muß... nur für Deutschland wird mal wieder eine Ausnahme gemacht und runtergepfuscht, also entscheiden sie für dt. Spieler anders als für alle anderen was sie sehen und ertragen dürfen. Für mich ist das Bevormundung... bei einem Titel ab 16, bei dem das nichtmal zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

aber warum macht blizzard das? nicht weil sie aus lust und laune nochmal programmierer ransetzen (die sie ja auch bezahlen müssen), sondern weil in D die gesetze und vorschriften so gestaltet sind.

und nochwas:

ich halte computerspiele für kunstwerke. so wie bücher oder filme. die künstler haben sich was dabei gedacht. es soll eine atmosphäre geschaffen werden. und in den geschnittenen versionen von spielen geht mitunter viel davon verloren.

beispiele:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber warum macht blizzard das? nicht weil sie aus lust und laune nochmal programmierer ransetzen (die sie ja auch bezahlen müssen), sondern weil in D die gesetze und vorschriften so gestaltet sind.


An sich richtig, nur gibt es in diesem Fall noch keine Vorschriften an die Blizz sich halten müßte weil es 1. noch nichtmal geprüft wurde und 2. sie auch mit einer USK 16 keine Probleme oder Einschränkungen zu befürchten hätten, das Spiel hier auf den Markt zu werfen. Die "Überarbeitungen" bei SC2 und D3 kann man diesmal NICHT auf die USK, Frau Zensursula oder sonst wen schieben... hier pfuscht Blizz frei von der Leber weg.




sympathisant schrieb:


> und nochwas:
> 
> ich halte computerspiele für kunstwerke. so wie bücher oder filme. die künstler haben sich was dabei gedacht. es soll eine atmosphäre geschaffen werden. und in den geschnittenen versionen von spielen geht mitunter viel davon verloren.
> 
> ...


Gute Beispiele. Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung... und da es hier nichtmal um einen 18er-Titel oder eine drohende Vertriebssperre geht sind solche "Selbstzensuren" vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

ich hab das system USK noch nicht ganz durchschaut. bei wiki steht, dass firmen ihre spiele prüfen lassen *können*. was ist wenn sie es nicht tun? erhalten sie dann keine freigabe oder sind sie einfach ungeprüft? bei "keine freigabe" darf das spiel praktisch ja nicht mehr verkauft werden ... 

und ob "ab 16" vom geld her wirklich n grosser unterschied zu "ab 12" ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. welcher 13jährige kümmert sich denn um sowas?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Eh ich glaube "Keine Freigabe" ist dann "Keine Werbung und nur ab 21 erhältlich"


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei PC-Games ist, aber bei den Konsolen gibt es da wohl gewisse Auflagen von Sony und Microsoft (natürlich mal wieder hier im D-Land), daß von der USK nicht geprüfte Spiele für deren Geräte nicht vertrieben werden dürfen. Deshalb erscheinen einige Games die von der USK nicht freigegeben wurden auch nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## llviktorj (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich hab das system USK noch nicht ganz durchschaut. bei wiki steht, dass firmen ihre spiele prüfen lassen *können*. was ist wenn sie es nicht tun? erhalten sie dann keine freigabe oder sind sie einfach ungeprüft? bei "keine freigabe" darf das spiel praktisch ja nicht mehr verkauft werden ...
> 
> und ob "ab 16" vom geld her wirklich n grosser unterschied zu "ab 12" ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. welcher 13jährige kümmert sich denn um sowas?




Da hast du vollkommen recht, ich habe mit 13 doch keine spiele gespielt.
Nein, ich war auf der Bushaltestelle saufen und danach im Puff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

meinte: welcher 13jährige kümmert sich denn um altersfreigaben? 

im puff geld verdienen für den alk und das mit 13? aufregende jugend gehabt, was? ,-)


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht, ich habe mit 13 doch keine spiele gespielt.
> Nein, ich war auf der Bushaltestelle saufen und danach im Puff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir glaube ich sogar, dass das wahr ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh ich glaube "Keine Freigabe" ist dann "Keine Werbung und nur ab 21 erhältlich"



Eine Altersfreigabe "ab 21" gibts nur in Amerika und das nichtmal auf Computerspielen, sondern auf Alkohol und Glücksspiele.
"Keine Freigabe" bedeutet soweit ich weiss, es darf nirgendwo öffentlich rumliegen und es darf nicht beworben werden. Das heisst, wenn man das Spiel haben möchte, muss man einen Ladenbesitzer drauf ansprechen. Das wollen die wenigsten. Achja, "Keine Freigabe" ist ungleich "Indiziert".


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber warum macht blizzard das? nicht weil sie aus lust und laune nochmal programmierer ransetzen (die sie ja auch bezahlen müssen), sondern weil in D die gesetze und vorschriften so gestaltet sind.


Um mehr Geld zu verdienen?
Strategiespiele sind zwar bei 12-16 Jaehrigen weit weniger gekauft als Shooter, aber sie machen trotzdem ordentliche zahlen damit.
That`s live. Es geht jeder Firma nur um den gewinn.


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

Diablo 3 wird importiert...

Aber WAYNE Starcraft 2? Das ist ein Strategiespiel, da werden ein paar vollkommen unwichtige Effekte abgeschnitten und schon wird die Kundengruppe größer...bei Left 4 Dead hat sich auch kein Mensch beschwert und das wurde KOMPLETT an den deutschen Markt anzensiert...und weltweit so verkauft...


Also worüber sich manche Menschen aufregen o.0

Und wer meint dass das nicht notwendig wäre:
Blizzard ist ein WIRTSCHAFTSUNTERNEHMEN! Und so gemein das klingt: Der Markt für Unter 16-jährige ist riesig, wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen groß! Und gerade bei Blizzard-Spielen ist es intelligent das für eine größere Käuferschaft zugänglich zu machen, da die Spiele a) gut sind und Blizzard b) ein hohes Renommee genießt.

Und es gibt immer noch Eltern, die sich darum kümmern dass ihre Kinder Spiele für ihren Altersbereich zocken. War bei mir nicht so und es hat mich nicht zerstört, aber es gibt solche Eltern noch.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> [...] bei Left 4 Dead hat sich auch kein Mensch beschwert und das wurde KOMPLETT an den deutschen Markt anzensiert...und weltweit so verkauft. [...]


Das ist nicht richtig. wie Du => HIER  <= nachsehen und -lesen kannst wurde auch *Left 4 Dead* mal wieder speziell für den deutschen Markt "überarbeitet".
Und wenn der Rest der Welt auch unsere deutschen anzensierten Fassungen (in ihrer Landessprache) in den Handel bekäme wäre das Geschrei weltweit sicher viel größer. 

Bei SC2/Blizzard zeigst Du Verständnis für solche Anpassungen, aber von D3 kommt dir auch nur die Importversion ins Haus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Sicher ist das deren Sache wie hoch der Gewaltgrad ist. Überall auf der Welt gibt es Blizzards Standard-Version mit der sich jeder abfinden muß... nur für Deutschland wird mal wieder eine Ausnahme gemacht und runtergepfuscht, also entscheiden sie für dt. Spieler anders als für alle anderen was sie sehen und ertragen dürfen. Für mich ist das Bevormundung... bei einem Titel ab 16, bei dem das nichtmal zwingend notwendig gewesen wäre.


Überall auf der Welt? Das ist nicht wahr, denn auch andere Länder erhalten regionsspezifische Versionen z.B. in Australien. Dort existiert ebenfalls ein strenges Jugendschutzgesetz und dort muss Blizzard auch anpassungen vornehmen.



sympathisant schrieb:


> ich halte computerspiele für kunstwerke. so wie bücher oder filme. die künstler haben sich was dabei gedacht. es soll eine atmosphäre geschaffen werden. und in den geschnittenen versionen von spielen geht mitunter viel davon verloren.


Die Bilder sind aus Shooter, wo ich fast immer nah vorm Gegner bin und dadurch mir sowas exakter auffällt, aber bei einen Strategiespiel wie Starcraft II? Sicherlich nicht, ob da nur noch ein paar Tropfen Blut aus den Körper kommen oder literweise ist daher egal.  Und wer sich wegen dieser Mini Änderungen so stark aufregt sollte sich mal andere Entschärfungen ansehen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Überall auf der Welt? Das ist nicht wahr, denn auch andere Länder erhalten regionsspezifische Versionen z.B. in Australien. Dort existiert ebenfalls ein strenges Jugendschutzgesetz und dort muss Blizzard auch anpassungen vornehmen.


Jupp, neben Deutschland und China fällt auch Australien in letzter Zeit immer häufiger aus dem internationalen Rahmen. Ansonsten haben aber nur sehr wenige Extremtitel (wie z.B. Manhunt 2) auch mal in UK oder USA Probleme, aber solche Ausnahmen kann man fast an einer Hand abzählen. Bei uns in D kannste die 18er-Titel die pro Jahr ungeschnitten kommen dürfen an einer Hand abzählen... leider.



Razyl schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind aus Shooter, wo ich fast immer nah vorm Gegner bin und dadurch mir sowas exakter auffällt, aber bei einen Strategiespiel wie Starcraft II? Sicherlich nicht, ob da nur noch ein paar Tropfen Blut aus den Körper kommen oder literweise ist daher egal.  Und wer sich wegen dieser Mini Änderungen so stark aufregt sollte sich mal andere Entschärfungen ansehen.


Auch hier jupp, woanders wird stärker geschnitten und bei Strategie sind schwächere Blutungen sicher nicht der große Beinbruch... solang die Eingriffe nicht so extrem werden wie damals z.B. bei *C&C Generals*. Aber an sich sollte man da nicht mit zweierlei Maß messen und sagen: "Hier ist Zensur vertretbar, da find ich es scheiße (weil ich das Spiel kaufen wollte)". Ob Eingriffe nun groß oder klein sind, es sind Veränderungen am Spiel und dem Käufer wird ein Teil vorenthalten.


----------



## Zonalar (2. September 2009)

Nunja, ich finds schon ok, wenn sie ein bisschen weniger Gewalt reinpacken. Aber nur solange es meinem Spielspass im Weg steht. 
Für Diablo III würde ich mir aber auch eine unzensierte Version wünschen.

Ich hab mich schon mit 12 für Strategiespiele Interressiert. Age of Empires II und Warcraft III hab ich ausgiebig gespielt und dieses Genre war prägend für meine "Game-History". 

Und die USK macht ihren Job recht gut. Denn schliesslich versucht sie wirklich, den Spielen einer geeigneten kategorie zu unterweisen, sodass Erwachsene Age of Conan und Hitman ect. spielen, und die kleinen Kinder... nunja, da fällt mir nur Warcraft ein... gibt es sonst noch gute 12-erTitel?


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und die USK macht ihren Job recht gut. Denn schliesslich versucht sie wirklich, den Spielen einer geeigneten kategorie zu unterweisen, sodass Erwachsene Age of Conan und Hitman ect. spielen, und die kleinen Kinder... nunja, da fällt mir nur Warcraft ein... *gibt es sonst noch gute 12-erTitel?*


Age of Empires, Final Fantasy, Neverwinter Nights, Baldurs Gate, Free Lancer, Battle Realms, Battleforge, Beyond Good & Evil ....
Es gibt noch genug Titel die gut bis sehr gut sind und eine Alterseinstufung "Ab 12 Jahren Freigegeben" besitzen.

Edit:
Hat es einen Sinn warum du dieses saudämliche Video eingebettet hast?


----------



## Zonalar (2. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hat es einen Sinn warum du dieses saudämliche Video eingebettet hast?


 Damit alle wieder wissen, warum die USK überhaupt existiert. 
*Um solche Extremfälle zu vermeiden!* 

... und ich geb dir Recht. Dies ist ein saudämliches Video.


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2009)

Es ist keine Zensur im herkömlichen Sinne. Eher eine Änderung der Gewaltdarstellung. Wenn ein Film wegen zu viel Gewalt zensiert wird, dann fehlen ganze Szenen aber bei Starcraft wird das Spiel ja das gleiche bleiben. Die Inhalte bleiben gleich und wer sich darüber aufregt, das man keine roten Blutpfützen in einem Echtzeitstrategie sieht der ist im falschen Genre und sollte besser bei Egoshootern bleiben.

Starcraft 1 gefiel mir nicht aber SC2 wollte ich mir mal anschauen, naja aber ohne Landmodus verzichte ich dankend. Auch deswegen, da Blizz nun wirklich glaubt das sie jeden Scheiss den Kunden andrehen können. Kein Landmodus und nur kostenpflichtiges Battle.net. Damit ist Starcraft 2 quasi ein Pay 2 play RTS und das ist einfach nur Kunden melken.

Blizzard rechnet damit, dass die Leute nach ihren bisherigen Erfolgen einfach blind drauf los kaufen und es wird auch (leider) so kommen....

Sollte Diablo 3 auch irgendwas kostenpflichtiges haben (und das wird es bestimmt) verzichte ich auch dankend darauf.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Damit alle wieder wissen, warum die USK überhaupt existiert.
> *Um solche Extremfälle zu vermeiden!*


Ich hoffe, du hast das Video nicht ernst genommen oder? oO


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich finds schon ok, wenn sie ein bisschen weniger Gewalt reinpacken. Aber nur solange es meinem Spielspass im Weg steht.
> Für Diablo III würde ich mir aber auch eine unzensierte Version wünschen.
> 
> Ich hab mich schon mit 12 für Strategiespiele Interressiert. Age of Empires II und Warcraft III hab ich ausgiebig gespielt und dieses Genre war prägend für meine "Game-History".
> ...




Das Video ist der Burner aber natürlich ist das nen Fake. Auch wenn ich glaube das es solche Freaks gibt, keiner von denen wäre so blöd und würde sich dabei Filmen, da es vermutlich einfach daran scheitern würde, das diese Freaks nicht die nötige Intelligenz zum bedienen einer Kamera haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw : Kommt der mir bekannt vor. Ist das nicht der "Isch bin ein echta Gangsta" ??


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. wie Du => HIER  <= nachsehen und -lesen kannst wurde auch *Left 4 Dead* mal wieder speziell für den deutschen Markt "überarbeitet".
> Und wenn der Rest der Welt auch unsere deutschen anzensierten Fassungen (in ihrer Landessprache) in den Handel bekäme wäre das Geschrei weltweit sicher viel größer.


Naja ich interessiere mich kaum noch für den Spielemarkt, aber das letzte was ich von L4D gehört hatte war, dass Valve EINE Version entwickelt hat, die so eingeplant war dass sie in DE durch die USK kommt und die weltweit verkauft hat...



> Bei SC2/Blizzard zeigst Du Verständnis für solche Anpassungen, aber von D3 kommt dir auch nur die Importversion ins Haus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


D3 ist auch Blizzard. Aber wie gesagt, mir ist es echt vollkommen Latten, ob bei einem Kinder/Jugendspiel ein paar Effekte fehlen, die fehlen eh
Aber bei einem Erwachsenenspiel und vorahnbaren Meisterwerk wie D3, das einfach auch von Gemetzel lebt, hab ich kB das die Hälfte der Effekte weggeschnitten werden. Dafür hab ich zu lange drauf gewartet 18 zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Damit alle wieder wissen, warum die USK überhaupt existiert.
> *Um solche Extremfälle zu vermeiden!*
> 
> ... und ich geb dir Recht. Dies ist ein saudämliches Video.


Du weißt aber schon dass das Video gestellt ist oder? Das ist einfach nur ein großer (und genial gemachter) Scherz ;D

EDIT:
Jep Stancer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Btw : Kommt der mir bekannt vor. Ist das nicht der "Isch bin ein echta Gangsta" ??


Jap das ist er, und meiner Meinung nach, einer der dümmsten User auf Youtube... 
Einfach nur dämlich solche Videos...


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2009)

Dämlich ja.... aber auch irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kommentare zu seinen "Gangsta" Videos waren eh der Hammer, das haben manch "echte Gangsta" ernst genommen und ihm Morddrohungen geschickt. In gewisser Weise also ist das was er macht leider auch traurige Realität!


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2009)

Es ist eine uebertriebene Darstellung, und einige leute sollten mal ihren abend vorm pc filmen.
Ich red aus erfahrung, kenne genug leute die ganz ok sind, aber wenn sie pc anmachen..
OMG DER SCHEISS HUSO HAT MICH GEKILLT
Stirb arschloch
Omg die nutte hat mich wieder umgebratzt]
lol scheiss pc, fick dich schon wieder so n dreckslag... 

und das sind mehr oder minder erwachsene...


----------



## Zonalar (3. September 2009)

mmmh, oooh... ja... ich wusste, dass dies gestellt war *hust*.

Als ich es zum ersten mal sah, war ich echt verwirrt, obs nun echt is, oder nen Fake.
Aber kann mir wer erklären, warum 11 Millionen Menschen dieses Video angeschaut haben?


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon dass das Video gestellt ist oder? Das ist einfach nur ein großer (und genial gemachter) Scherz ;D


Auch wenns gefaked ist, aber so in der Art stell ich es mir bei einigen Spielern Mittwoch Morgens um 11 Uhr vor wenn gewisse Server nicht pünktlich...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Stancer schrieb:


> Es ist keine Zensur im herkömlichen Sinne. Eher eine Änderung der Gewaltdarstellung. Wenn ein Film wegen zu viel Gewalt zensiert wird, dann fehlen ganze Szenen aber bei Starcraft wird das Spiel ja das gleiche bleiben. Die Inhalte bleiben gleich und wer sich darüber aufregt, das man keine roten Blutpfützen in einem Echtzeitstrategie sieht der ist im falschen Genre und sollte besser bei Egoshootern bleiben.
> 
> Starcraft 1 gefiel mir nicht aber SC2 wollte ich mir mal anschauen, naja aber ohne Landmodus verzichte ich dankend. Auch deswegen, da Blizz nun wirklich glaubt das sie jeden Scheiss den Kunden andrehen können. Kein Landmodus und nur kostenpflichtiges Battle.net. Damit ist Starcraft 2 quasi ein Pay 2 play RTS und das ist einfach nur Kunden melken.
> 
> ...


Dabei spiel ich noch nichtmal wirklich gern Egoshooter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja das mit dem fehlenden LAN und dem Battle.net ist auch so´ne Sache. Dazu kommt noch, daß erstmal nur ein Drittel der Kampagnen erscheint und der Rest irgendwann (bei denen kann das bekanntlich dauern) nachgekauft werden muß. Wenn sie dann noch zusätzlich ihr Spiel (m.E. unnötigerweise) für Kinder "anpassen"... ist dann zwar nur noch ´ne Kleinigkeit, aber das macht SC2 im Ganzen zunehmend uninteressanter und bei D3 kann man wohl mit ähnlichem rechnen. 
Aber wie Du schon sagst, solang Blizzard drauf steht wird jeder Rotz weggehen wie warme Semmel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [...]_ dass der kommende Strategiespielhit StarCraft 2 _[...]


Strategiespiel! Nicht der Splatter-Ego-Shooter oder whatever. Von daher wayne, und die ganz harten können sich ja die englische Version oder so besorgen.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. September 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Strategiespiel! Nicht der Splatter-Ego-Shooter oder whatever. Von daher wayne, und die ganz harten können sich ja die englische Version oder so besorgen.



Ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht: In einem Strategiespiel ist es also egal, ob da nun Blut spritzt, weil angeblich nimmt man das eh nicht wahr - aber in einem Ego-Shooter, der sich ebenfalls spielerisch nicht ändert, plötzlich nicht? 

Es wäre im Falle "StarCraft 2" kein Problem, zwei Versionen herauszubringen - aber wenn der Branchenprimus mit "gutem Beispiel" vorangeht und dennoch Erfolg hat, dürfen wir wohl erwarten, daß der Rest nachzieht und ebenfalls ihre Software für den deutschen Markt einer unnötigen Vorabzensur unterzieht. Ist ja nicht so, als hätten wir eine Wirtschaftskrise - da werden die Gelder, die die Spieler im Ausland für unbearbeitete Versionen lassen, auch gar nicht benötigt!

Geschnittene oder überarbeitete Fassungen kommen wir weder im Spiele- noch im Filmbereich ins Haus. Geld für zensiertes Zeug auszugeben ist eine Bestätigung, daß man mit dieser Vorgehensweise einverstanden ist - und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich das plötzlich in anderen Bereichen (Spiele, Filme, Bücher etc.) fortsetzt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und die USK macht ihren Job recht gut. Denn schliesslich versucht sie wirklich, den Spielen einer geeigneten kategorie zu unterweisen, sodass Erwachsene Age of Conan und Hitman ect. spielen, und die kleinen Kinder... nunja, da fällt mir nur Warcraft ein... gibt es sonst noch gute 12-erTitel?



Nur dumm, dass oftmals selbst Spiele mit keiner Jugendfreigabe hier in Deutschland zensiert sind. Geht ja sogar so weit, dass die Versionen unspielbar wurden. Ich erinner mich bloß mal an Fallout 2, aus dem Rollenspiel wurden sämtliche Kinder entfernt - dumm gelaufen, denn einige Kinder waren Teil von Missionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, es gibt mehr als genug gute ab 12er Games..


----------



## Stancer (3. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht: In einem Strategiespiel ist es also egal, ob da nun Blut spritzt, weil angeblich nimmt man das eh nicht wahr - aber in einem Ego-Shooter, der sich ebenfalls spielerisch nicht ändert, plötzlich nicht?
> 
> Es wäre im Falle "StarCraft 2" kein Problem, zwei Versionen herauszubringen - aber wenn der Branchenprimus mit "gutem Beispiel" vorangeht und dennoch Erfolg hat, dürfen wir wohl erwarten, daß der Rest nachzieht und ebenfalls ihre Software für den deutschen Markt einer unnötigen Vorabzensur unterzieht. Ist ja nicht so, als hätten wir eine Wirtschaftskrise - da werden die Gelder, die die Spieler im Ausland für unbearbeitete Versionen lassen, auch gar nicht benötigt!
> 
> Geschnittene oder überarbeitete Fassungen kommen wir weder im Spiele- noch im Filmbereich ins Haus. Geld für zensiertes Zeug auszugeben ist eine Bestätigung, daß man mit dieser Vorgehensweise einverstanden ist - und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich das plötzlich in anderen Bereichen (Spiele, Filme, Bücher etc.) fortsetzt.



Jein.... In einem Strategiespiel ist das Hauptelement die Strategie und die Taktik. Blut ist kein Bestandteil dieser Elemente, es wirkt sich nicht auf den Erfolg einer Schlacht etc. aus ergo die Atmosphäre leidet nicht, wenn es fehlt.

In einem Ego-Shooter will man Action erleben und die funktioniert nur, wenn es eine realistische Darstellung gibt. Da wohl die wenigsten wissen wie es wirklich aussieht, wenn ein Mensch erschossen wird reicht es, wenn der Feind in eine rote Wolke verwandelt wird. Fehlt dieses Element leidet der Spielspass, denn dieser hängt sehr von der Atmosphäre ab. Und ein Shooter lebt nunmal von der Atmosphäre 

Man stelle sich mal einen Kriegsfilm wie Soldat James Ryan ohne Explosionen oder ohne Schussgeräusche vor und die "getroffenen" fallen nicht um und sterben sondern zeigen stattdessen ein Schild auf dem steht "Nun bin ich Tod". Der ganze Film wäre im Eimer, weil sich dann einfach keine Atmosphäre aufbaut.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus selten, dass ein Entwickler ein Spiel zensiert, um von einer 16er- auf eine 12er-Freigabe zu kommen. Zu erklären ist dies wohl nur damit, dass eine 12er-Freigabe einfach lukrativer für den Publisher ist, da hier eine breitere Schicht an Käufern angesprochen wird.
> 
> Das damit dann auch *Diablo 3* ein ähnliches Schicksal in Deutschland erleiden wird dürfte klar sein. Aber was haltet ihr davon?
> Findet ihr es okay, daß Blizzard einen (wahrscheinlichen) 16er-Titel selbst auf 12 runterzensiert nur um hier noch mehr mögliche Käufer erreichen zu können? Sicher will jedes Unternehmen nur unser bestes... unser Geld, und möglichst viel davon, aber glauben die Blizzis wirklich, daß 12jährige hierzulande am meisten Geld zur Verfügung haben welches sie in Spiele stecken können? Und darf man in Zukunft nur noch 12er-Titel von denen erwarten da diese ja scheinbar Blizzards Lieblingszielgruppe ist?
> ...


Quuatsch was du da schreibst. Kauft sich ein 12 jähriger etwa auch seinen PC selbst? Das gibts eh alles von Mutti und Papi oder etwa nicht?

Und das man sich für eine nicht zensierte Version im Ausland bedienen muss ist auch völliger Quatsch! Dann liegen eben beide Versionen im Handel. Die 12er und die 16er. Wo ist da das Problem?

Und wenn du dich darüber schon beschwerst dann musst du dich an die deutschen Politiker wenden. Die haben das verzapft.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Quuatsch was du da schreibst. Kauft sich ein 12 jähriger etwa auch seinen PC selbst? Das gibts eh alles von Mutti und Papi oder etwa nicht?


Haben dir deine Eltern damals jeden Monat zusätzlich 60 DM in die Hand gedrückt damit du regelmäßig mit Spielen versorgt warst? Meine nicht.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und das man sich für eine nicht zensierte Version im Ausland bedienen muss ist auch völliger Quatsch! Dann liegen eben beide Versionen im Handel. Die 12er und die 16er. Wo ist da das Problem?


Wenn Blizzard uns hier nur die 12er-Version spendiert bleibt als Alternative nur der Import der 16er.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich darüber schon beschwerst dann musst du dich an die deutschen Politiker wenden. Die haben das verzapft.


Diesmal nicht... Blizzard betreibt hier Vorabselbstzensur.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Haben dir deine Eltern damals jeden Monat zusätzlich 60 DM in die Hand gedrückt damit du regelmäßig mit Spielen versorgt warst? Meine nicht.


Wer redet von 60 ähm Euro...und vorallen von jeden Monat? Aber Spiele hatte ich auch damals immer genug, durch Geburtstag, Weihnachten u.a. Fakt ist doch aber, das erst mal der PC dazu da sein muss und der kostet bei weitem mehr. Und Fakt ist auch das sie dir das Spiel mit 12 Jahren vielleicht nicht erlauben würden, wenn es ab 16 ist. Egal ob Geld nun vorhanden ist oder nicht.


Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard uns hier nur die 12er-Version spendiert bleibt als Alternative nur der Import der 16er.


Warum sollten sie? Bei Egoshootern, die sich bei weitem nicht so gut verkaufen wie z.B. Starcraft oder WoW, wird das doch auch gemacht. Da gibts 16ner; 18ner; ohne Freigabe usw.
Und beide Versionen anzubieten ist viel lukrativer als nur die 12er. Es geht ja hier nicht um eine mögliche Indizierung, wo der Absatz dann erheblich einbrechen würde. Bietet man beide an verkauft man mit Sicherheit sehr viel mehr und alle sind zufrieden. Die Aussage das Blizzard "nur" die 12er Version auf den Deutschen Markt bringt existiert auch so gar nicht.


Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht... Blizzard betreibt hier Vorabselbstzensur.


Aber warum tun sie es? Sicher einerseits um mehr Spiele absetzen zu können. Aber wer würde das nicht? Nahezu alle Spiele sind in irgendeiner Weise schon zensiert, von vielen weist du das noch nicht mal das sie zensiert sind, selbst 18ner Versionen von bestimmten Spielen. Bei Filmen ist es sogar noch viel schlimmer. Da steht dann manchmal 18er Uncut drauf und es ist in Wirklichkeit gar nicht uncut, wenn man es Versionen aus anderen Ländern, wie z.B. Österreich, vergleicht. 
Aber welcher Geschäftsmann würde das nicht machen? Wie auch immer, die Ursache das sie zensieren liegt nicht bei ihnen. Sie werden mehr oder weniger dank unserer Gesetze dazu gezwungen. Und maximalen Gewinn will jeder rausschlagen, sonst ist man eher ein schlechter Geschäftsmann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Bei Egoshootern, die sich bei weitem nicht so gut verkaufen wie z.B. Starcraft oder WoW, wird das doch auch gemacht. Da gibts 16ner; 18ner; ohne Freigabe usw.
> Und beide Versionen anzubieten ist viel lukrativer als nur die 12er. Es geht ja hier nicht um eine mögliche Indizierung, wo der Absatz dann erheblich einbrechen würde. Bietet man beide an verkauft man mit Sicherheit sehr viel mehr und alle sind zufrieden. Die Aussage das Blizzard "nur" die 12er Version auf den Deutschen Markt bringt existiert auch so gar nicht.



Das einzige Spiel was bisher 2 Versionen (eine 16er Geschnitten und eine 18er Ungeschnitten) auf den deutschen Markt gesetzt hat war Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars bzw. die Kane Edition und das ist auch schon die große Ausnahme...
Sonst gab es für uns im Handel nur die für uns Geschnittene Version und der Rest irgendwo aus den Verlotterten Königreichen oder Ösiland...


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Bei Egoshootern, die sich bei weitem nicht so gut verkaufen wie z.B. Starcraft oder WoW, wird das doch auch gemacht. Da gibts 16ner; 18ner; ohne Freigabe usw.
> Und beide Versionen anzubieten ist viel lukrativer als nur die 12er. Es geht ja hier nicht um eine mögliche Indizierung, wo der Absatz dann erheblich einbrechen würde. Bietet man beide an verkauft man mit Sicherheit sehr viel mehr und alle sind zufrieden. Die Aussage das Blizzard "nur" die 12er Version auf den Deutschen Markt bringt existiert auch so gar nicht.


Mal ehrlich, wenn Du siehst das es von einem Spiel eine 16er und eine 18er-Version (oder halt eine 12er und eine 16er) gäbe, würdest Du wirklich zu der niedrigeren greifen? Würde da nicht fast jeder die hohe bevorzugen? Und sollte es einem altersbedingt nicht möglich sein die Fassung zu kaufen... was ja eher selten der Fall ist, in kleineren Läden kann man auch unter 18 fast jedes Spiel kaufen weils die Verkäufer einen Dreck schert wie alt der Typ ist, die müssen ihre Ware auch loswerden... aber würde man dann nicht jemanden finden der einem das Spiel besorgt? WIR haben das früher so gemacht.
Theoretisch wären sie es, aber praktisch denk ich nicht, daß 2-Versionen-Verkäufe wirklich lukrativer sind. Darum findet man auch kaum welche.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nahezu alle Spiele sind in irgendeiner Weise schon zensiert, von vielen weist du das noch nicht mal das sie zensiert sind, selbst 18ner Versionen von bestimmten Spielen. Bei Filmen ist es sogar noch viel schlimmer. Da steht dann manchmal 18er Uncut drauf und es ist in Wirklichkeit gar nicht uncut, wenn man es Versionen aus anderen Ländern, wie z.B. Österreich, vergleicht.
> Aber welcher Geschäftsmann würde das nicht machen? Wie auch immer, die Ursache das sie zensieren liegt nicht bei ihnen. Sie werden mehr oder weniger dank unserer Gesetze dazu gezwungen. Und maximalen Gewinn will jeder rausschlagen, sonst ist man eher ein schlechter Geschäftsmann.


Ooooh mit deutschen FSK18-uncut-DVDs kenn ich mich mittlerweile gut aus. Als der ganze DVD-Kram vor Jahren losging hab ich auch fleißig 18er gekauft im guten Glauben, "ab 18" wäre ja für Erwachsene und somit (größtenteils) tatsächlich uncut. Als ich dann die zu Beginn zitierte Seite entdeckt und mal verglichen hab mußte ich mit Schrecken feststellen, für wieviele (im hohen zweistelligen Berich) zensierte 18er Gurken ich schon Geld rausgeschmissen habe. Seitdem reagiere ich etwas leicht reizbar auf "für den deutschen Markt ´angepasste´Versionen".
Aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt, ich hab ansatzweise Verständnis dafür, wenn Firmen ihre Spiele kürzen (oder auch müssen) um überhaupt eine Freigabe zu erhalten. Aber wenn einer Freigabe mit einer 16 eh nichts im Weg steht geht bei mir das Verständnis für solche Aktionen komplett flöten... zumal sie ja schon Änderungen ansagen noch bevor sie das Spiel überhaupt zur Prüfung vorgelegt haben. Sollen sie es in der Urversion vorlegen und abwarten was die USK sagt aber nicht schon vorher auf Verdacht munter drauf los ändern.



> _"Aber warum tun sie es? Sicher einerseits um mehr Spiele absetzen zu können."_


Warum tun das dann aber nicht alle mit ihren Spielen? Warum bringen trotz verschärfter Kriterien in Deutschland viele ihre Erwachsenenspiele trotzdem noch mit einer (oft leider schon zensierten) 18er-Freigabe und kürzen nicht auch auf 16 runter? So würden sie auch viel mehr verkaufen können, die Spiele dürften frei im Laden und nicht unter der Theke liegen, sie könnten dafür werben... Das gleiche bei Filmen, warum nicht gleich mit FSK16 auf Nummer Sicher gehen?
Ich denke, weil einige Firmen und Vertreiber sich nicht MEHR den deutschen "Regeln" unterwerfen wollen als unbedingt nötig und sie ihre Spiele/Filme möglichst für die Zielgruppe auf den Markt bringen wollen, für die sie gedacht war... und sicher auch, weil sie ihre "Werke" nicht mehr als absolut nötig verstümmeln wollen.
Es gibt ja auch Spiel, die garnicht hier veröffentlich werden weil sie nicht durch die Prüfung gekommen sind (wie z.B. *Prototype *um mal ein aktuelles Beispiel zu bringen). Warum zensieren sie nicht um Käufer direkt in Deutschland zu erreichen? Weil einige mittlerweile wissen, daß sie auch so ihre Spiele nach Deutschland verkauft kriegen... wenn auch über Umwege.

Aber was diese Vorgaben der USK/FSK angeht, daraus wird der gemeine Verbraucher wohl eh nie schlau. Ich mein, wo ist da der Sinn wenn man in eine Spiel den Blutgehalt etwas zurück dreht und statt 100 nur noch 50 Pixel Blut sieht? Das Spiel wird dadurch nicht harmloser aber mit der ursprünglichen Blutmenge ist das Spiel auch nicht gefährlicher. Manchmal könnte man meinen, diese Prüfer glauben ein Spieler könnte sich dran aufgeilen wenn er mehr Blut sieht. Aber bei einem Spiel wie StarCraft wird dieses sicher nicht in Strömen fließen.


----------



## Berserkius (4. September 2009)

Wenn Starcraft 2 zensiert werden soll, gibt es 100% wieder ein Programm was die Indizierung rückgängig macht. Mal schauen!


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> zumal sie ja schon Änderungen ansagen noch bevor sie das Spiel überhaupt zur Prüfung vorgelegt haben. Sollen sie es in der Urversion vorlegen und abwarten was die USK sagt aber nicht schon vorher auf Verdacht munter drauf los ändern.
> 
> Ich denke, weil einige Firmen und Vertreiber sich nicht MEHR den deutschen "Regeln" unterwerfen wollen als unbedingt nötig und sie ihre Spiele/Filme möglichst für die Zielgruppe auf den Markt bringen wollen, für die sie gedacht war...


Zum 1.: Die Starcraft II Demo, die u.a. auf der Gamescom 09 und der GamesConvention 08 spielbar war, hat schon eine Alterseinstufung bekommen und diese lag bei "Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren".
Zum 2.: Und wer sagt nicht, dass Blizzards Zielgruppe alle Spieler die mind. 12 Jahre oder älter sind? Ich denke eher, Blizzard macht das, um wie bei Starcraft 1 eine gleiche Einstufung zu bekommen, denn mit der Einstufung haben sie eine menge verdient. Der Schritt ist logisch und akzeptierbar. Von mir aus könnten sie auch das gesamte Blut entfernen, stören würde es mich nicht. Es ist Blizzards Entscheidung und wenn es euch so stört: Das Ausland hat die Uncut-Versionen...


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

Wie gut, dass hier alle bessere Marktstrategen sind als die Marketingabteilung von Blizzard/Activision ... die wissen sehr wohl was sie tun, wenn sie eine Freigabe ab 12 erreichen wollen. Das ist ein nicht unerheblicher Mehraufwand, den tun die sich doch nicht aus Spaß an.
Die halten sich nur an deutsche Gesetze (die demos waren 16er, außerdem wissen die so oder so gut genug was zu erwarten ist, auch dafür haben die ihre Leute), und die wissen auch, das jeder der die uncut will, die auch legal aus Östereich oder UK bekommen kann. WO du es kaufst ist Blizz nämlich egal ^^

Und das Blizzard Geld verdienen will, ist doch wohl mehr als klar. Das will jedes Unternehmen, daran ist nichts verwerfliches.

Mal davon abgesehen das ich nicht weiss was daran schlimm sein soll, wenn die ein oder andere Leiche "wegeditiert" wird, oder nen paar rote Pixel weniger da sind.

Btw, Kids bekommen Spiele auch oft geschenkt - wenn die Eltern nicht gerade fit auf dem Gebiet sind (und das sind wenige) und sich auf Altersfreigaben verlassen, kaufen die keinem 13jährigen nen ab 16 game, egal wie harmlos es im Endeffekt ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2009)

Ich glaube manche wollen einfach nicht verstehen... es geht nicht darum WAS zensiert wird sondern DAS es getan wird... das ist als ob du in einem Bild über die Schlacht von Austerlitz sämtliche Toten und Waffen rausschneiden würdest... und das es mal wieder ausschließlich für Deutschland so kommt... das wir wieder bemuttert und gegängelt werden und uns nur noch mit falschen Umrechnungskursen, schmierigen Händlern, Langen Wartezeiten und und und im Ausland herumschlagen müssen...

Und wenn Blizzard tatsächlich glaubt das sich soviele an die Altersbeschränkung halten, dass dies einen spürbaren Effekt hätte sind sie dümmer als ich bisher gedacht habe...


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche wollen einfach nicht verstehen... es geht nicht darum WAS zensiert wird sondern DAS es getan wird... das ist als ob du in einem Bild über die Schlacht von Austerlitz sämtliche Toten und Waffen rausschneiden würdest... und das es mal wieder ausschließlich für Deutschland so kommt... das wir wieder bemuttert und gegängelt werden und uns nur noch mit falschen Umrechnungskursen, schmierigen Händlern, Langen Wartezeiten und und und im Ausland herumschlagen müssen...
> 
> Und wenn Blizzard tatsächlich glaubt das sich soviele an die Altersbeschränkung halten, dass dies einen spürbaren Effekt hätte sind sie dümmer als ich bisher gedacht habe...


Da Starcraft II ja auch das 1. Spiel ist, was geschnitten wurde... darf ich nun zu jedem Spiel was geschnitten wird auch einen Thread erstellen? Und wer sagt überhaupt "ausschließlich" für Deutschland? Lernt lesen meine Güte, Deutschland ist ein Land, wo es Änderungen geben wird. Aber es wird definitiv noch weitere Länder erwischen, wie z.B. Australien.

Und zum 2.:
Ja wird es definitiv haben, dies merkt man auch an anderen Spielen. Titel die ab 16 sind werden z.T. sogar weniger verkauft, als wenn es Titel wären, die ab 12 sind.


----------



## Naho (7. September 2009)

Hoffentlich kommt in Österreich die Zensurfreie Version auf den Markt, auch bei Diablo 3


----------



## Zonalar (7. September 2009)

Ich werde abwarten, bis Starcraft II rauskommt und auf die Profispieler und Co. hören, was sie vom Spiel denken, und wie schlimm die Zensur wurde.

Nachdem ich meine Infos gesammelt habe, werde ich abwägen, ob ich das Spiel kaufe oder nicht. 
Aber diese Geheule hier im Thread ist doch eigendlich unnötig. Wir wissen nicht, was sie rausnehmen werden, und inwiefern es unserem Spiellspass gefähret. Was wir wissen, ist, dass "sie uns etwas wegnehmen, was uns sowieso nicht gehört". Und hier fangen schon wieder viele Menschen zu heulen an. 
Schliesslich gehört ihnen die Firma und sie haben schon über 10 erflogreiche Spiele entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich haben sie alle voll die Ahnung, wie man ein gutes Spiel managed, und wie man es profitabel verkauft.

Das nenne ich ja eine neue Stufe des Egoismus. Etwas, was es noch gar nicht gibt, als sein Eigen anzusehen. Fast wieder lustig^^

Liebe Community. Lasst Blizzard ihre Spiele entwickeln und freut euch auf die Wunderwerke, die sie rausbringen. Doch wenn ihr wirklich denkt, dass diese Firma tatsächlich keine Ahnung hat, wie ein Spiel sein muss, lern Programmieren, bau dir deine eigene Firma auf und entwickle ein besseres Spiel. Dann haben alle was davon. Du ein erfolgreiches Geschäft, das Knete bringt; Arbeitsplätze; Die Zocker, die eine Subgruppe bilden werden und es auch noch in 10 Jahren spielen werden; und zuletzt der Wirtschaftskreislauf^^

Was? 
Kein Bock drauf?
Dann bitte ich darum, dass du dich zurückhälst und auf das Ergebnis wartest.


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

> Und wenn Blizzard tatsächlich glaubt das sich soviele an die Altersbeschränkung halten, dass dies einen spürbaren Effekt hätte sind sie dümmer als ich bisher gedacht habe...


 
 Ich geb Dir nen beruflichen Tipp ... werd Marketingberater - oder noch besser - Coach für ebensolche. Die Jungs bei Blizz, Activison, EA und Co. können sicher noch von dir lernen ^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Da Starcraft II ja auch das 1. Spiel ist, was geschnitten wurde... darf ich nun zu jedem Spiel was geschnitten wird auch einen Thread erstellen? Und wer sagt überhaupt "ausschließlich" für Deutschland? Lernt lesen meine Güte, Deutschland ist ein Land, wo es Änderungen geben wird. Aber es wird definitiv noch weitere Länder erwischen, wie z.B. Australien.



DU sagst es, genau so siehts nämlich aus. Und nen vergleich mit irgendwelchen Bildern ist ja wohl was anderes. 



> Und zum 2.:
> Ja wird es definitiv haben, dies merkt man auch an anderen Spielen. Titel die ab 16 sind werden z.T. sogar weniger verkauft, als wenn es Titel wären, die ab 12 sind.



Auch das ist ganz sicher wahr. Dabei kömmt es aber aus Genre an. Nen Egoshooter z.B. wird man mit ner 12 freigabe schlechter verkaufen als mit ner 16er oder gar 18er.


----------



## Razyl (7. September 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Auch das ist ganz sicher wahr. Dabei kömmt es aber aus Genre an. Nen Egoshooter z.B. wird man mit ner 12 freigabe schlechter verkaufen als mit ner 16er oder gar 18er.


Ja klar, Egoshooter sind nun mal auf Action und Gewalt zum größten Teil getrimmt. Während Strategiespiele keinen hohen Gewaltgrad brauchen oder braucht Ihr unbedingt beim Spielen von AoE ne menge Blut? Ich denke nicht, denn viel sehen tut Ihr davon eh nicht, da Ihr eh meist nicht so nah ranzoomt...
Während ich hingegen in Ego-Shootern den Feind meistens vor der Nase habe und wenn dann absolut kein Blut fällt verwundert das, aber ohne Blut würde mich auch nicht wirklich stören.


----------



## Agyros (7. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja klar, Egoshooter sind nun mal auf Action und Gewalt zum größten Teil getrimmt. Während Strategiespiele keinen hohen Gewaltgrad brauchen oder braucht Ihr unbedingt beim Spielen von AoE ne menge Blut? Ich denke nicht, denn viel sehen tut Ihr davon eh nicht, da Ihr eh meist nicht so nah ranzoomt...
> Während ich hingegen in Ego-Shootern den Feind meistens vor der Nase habe und wenn dann absolut kein Blut fällt verwundert das, aber ohne Blut würde mich auch nicht wirklich stören.



ich zoom in strategie meist eher weg als ran ... wegen des besseren überblicks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. brauch da keine Gewalt, aber in nem Shooter gehört nen bisschen Blut einfach dazu. Die Darstellung ist aber zumeist eh weit übertrieben. SO ne Schusswunde blutet äußerlich eher unspektakulär.


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Sorry, aber... habt ihr mal gefragt?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. September 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich ja eine neue Stufe des Egoismus. Etwas, was es noch gar nicht gibt, als sein Eigen anzusehen. Fast wieder lustig^^



Was hat es mit Egoismus zu tun, wenn manche Leute lieber unzensierte Spiele spielen? Ich schau mir auch lieber unzensierte Filme an und kaufe mir ungern geschnittene DvDs, wenn es sein muss kauf ich sie eben aus dem Ausland...wie egoistisch von mir, mache die deutsche Wirtschaft kaputt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Liebe Community. Lasst Blizzard ihre Spiele entwickeln und freut euch auf die Wunderwerke, die sie rausbringen. *Doch wenn ihr wirklich denkt, dass diese Firma tatsächlich keine Ahnung hat, wie ein Spiel sein muss, lern Programmieren*, bau dir deine eigene Firma auf und entwickle ein besseres Spiel.



Nö, da kauf ich mir von anderen Entwicklern Games...außerdem hat das jetzt doch gar nichts mit der Zensur zu tun.


----------



## Phash (8. September 2009)

SC2 werd ich mir angucken, bewerten und dann entscheiden

sollte das was im Monat kosten kommt es auf die Liste der Abos, die ich gleichzeitig spiele.

Da es ein RTS ist, werd ich es nur ein wenig spielen oder auf LAN - ist mir also kein Abo wert. 

LAN Funktion wird ja überdacht...

und wegen dem Blut... wait... Blut in SC1... hmmh... ich mach mir da eher Sorgen um das blöde eingedeutsche immer... da spiel ich lieber mit Original Soundtrack... Blut brauch ich nich


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> SC2 werd ich mir angucken, bewerten und dann entscheiden
> 
> sollte das was im Monat kosten kommt es auf die Liste der Abos, die ich gleichzeitig spiele.
> 
> ...


Amen

ich weiß echt nicht warum alle nach BLut schreien wenn ihr Blut sehn wollt dann macht Zivi im Krankenhaus und lasst euch auf die intensivstation schicken!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Amen
> 
> ich weiß echt nicht warum alle nach BLut schreien wenn ihr Blut sehn wollt dann macht Zivi im Krankenhaus und lasst euch auf die intensivstation schicken!



Immernoch nicht verstanden...

Es geht nicht ums Blut... es ist scheiß egal ob Blut oder nicht... es geht darum, dass überhaupt zensiert wird... ich werde jetzt nicht nochmal meinen ganzen Schriebs hier hinklatschen, sonst werd ich noch wegen spammens gehauen...


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Immernoch nicht verstanden...
> 
> Es geht nicht ums Blut... es ist scheiß egal ob Blut oder nicht... es geht darum, dass überhaupt zensiert wird... ich werde jetzt nicht nochmal meinen ganzen Schriebs hier hinklatschen, sonst werd ich noch wegen spammens gehauen...


also bitte hier gleich zensur zu schreien ist doch wohl übertrieben das ist eine Produktanpassung für einen bestimmten Markt.

Unter Zensur versteht man n bisschen was anderes.

Zudem findet schon immer und überall Zensur statt oder glaubst du das ein Schreiberling bei Bild was schlechtes über den Axel Springer Verlag schreibt. Natürlich nicht das ist auch Zensur selbstzensur also Ball flach halten!


----------



## Cheerza (9. September 2009)

Ich weiß es...Blizzard spart für die Wirtschaftskrise...is ja nich vorbei ne


----------



## BimmBamm (10. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also bitte hier gleich zensur zu schreien ist doch wohl übertrieben das ist eine Produktanpassung für einen bestimmten Markt.



Schon mal überlegt, in die Politik zu gehen? "Wir passen den Internetzugang an den deutschen Markt an!" "Unsere Filmprodukte sind an den deutschen Markt angepasst!" "Das Buch wurde dem deutschen Markt angepasst!"

Äußerungen wie die Deine ersparen den Verantwortlichen jegliche Investition in "Schönredner".



> Unter Zensur versteht man n bisschen was anderes.



Ob Selbstzensur oder nicht - es bleibt Zensur.



> Zudem findet schon immer und überall Zensur statt oder glaubst du das ein Schreiberling bei Bild was schlechtes über den Axel Springer Verlag schreibt. Natürlich nicht das ist auch Zensur selbstzensur also Ball flach halten!



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Ein Umstand wird nicht besser, weil "woanders" noch viel schlimmer gehandhabt wird. "Wir schlagen unsere Kinder doch nur - gehen se mal zum Nachbarn; der mißbraucht die auch noch!"


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also bitte hier gleich zensur zu schreien ist doch wohl übertrieben das ist eine Produktanpassung für einen bestimmten Markt.



Du schreibst ein Buch auf das du mächtig Stolz bist weil es dir gut gelungen ist.

Der Verlag veröffentlicht es zwar, hat aber ganze Stellen entfernt oder umgeschrieben und viel gekürzt.
Das Ende wurde auch verändert.
Auf deine Beschwerde hin sagt man dir: "das ist eine Produktanpassung für den Markt."

Würdest du bestimmt einsehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2009)

i werd mir sowiso die original ami version kaufen.
zensur ist so peinlich .. ich kann im tv sehen wie sich "stars" in filmen die fresse poliern und sich erschiessen ..
aber ich darf kein spiel spielen mit selben inhalt? (wobei bei diablo + starcraft alles fabelwesen sind .. hmm)


----------



## dragon1 (10. September 2009)

Gott, dan streiten wir, schimpfen wir, verfluchen wir, nicht weil das ergebniss nicht stimmt, sondern weil man "Selbst bestimmen" will, und ja keine ach so boooese "Zensur" haben will.


----------



## Agyros (12. September 2009)

Selbstzensur ist doch keine Zensur ... ansonsten betreibt jeder jeden Tag Zensur.

Jeder differenziert, was er wo und wem sagen/zeigen kann - oder ob man es lässt. Aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. September 2009)

blarp.
Ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht, "öhh SC2 kauf ich mir net, ich find das iwie net so gut "
Aber nu, nachdem ich michn bisschen umgekuckt hab, fand ich das doch recht gut.
Aaaaber.

Ohne LAN geht ganich.
Die Blizzard typische Geschichtsbiegung und verfremdung.
Battle.net Account.

das sin meine 3 Kritikpunkte ( bisher ^^ )


----------



## Zonalar (13. September 2009)

Wenn Blizzard einen Monats-abo für Diablo III und Starcraft II haben will, DANN würde ich mir diese Spiele nicht kaufen.
Btw: Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sie sowas gesagt hätten, also keine Angst.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. September 2009)

armes Spiel... armes blizzard....


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie... haben die bei Blizz so langsam ein Rad ab ^^



ACTIVISION Blizzard - denn das ist definitiv nicht mehr Blizzard *Verschwörungstheorie*


----------



## Doomsta (13. September 2009)

Kein LAN Modus, failure grafik, nur geschnittene Version?

Hm schade ich wollte mir das Spiel mal kaufen, aber so...


----------



## Thrainan (13. September 2009)

Das Problem ist doch nicht Blizzard, sondern der deutsche Jugendschutz. Sähe man eine Chance das Spiel auch so USK 12 zu verkaufen würde Blizz es sicherlich probieren. Warum langwirige Behördenaträge stellen die eh abgelehnt werde. Das kann ich verstehen. Das kostet nur Zeit, geld und Nerven.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du schreibst ein Buch auf das du mächtig Stolz bist weil es dir gut gelungen ist.
> 
> Der Verlag veröffentlicht es zwar, hat aber ganze Stellen entfernt oder umgeschrieben und viel gekürzt.
> Das Ende wurde auch verändert.
> ...


storyrelevante stellen oder kleinkram?


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich zweckentfremde jetzt einfach diesen Thread für mein Anliegen.

Das ist mir schon vor einem Jahr aufgefallen aber habt ihr schonmal bemerkt, dass die Starcraft 2 Szene in der der Strafgefangene den Space Marine Anzug anbekommt, in Teilen sehr nahe an die gleiche Szene in Iron Man herankommt. 

Ich glaube da haben sich die Blizz Designer ziemlich dreist "inspirieren" lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich:


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Dezember 2009)

Nagut wenn ein Mod in den Thread spamt, dann werd ich auch nochmal meinen Senf und ne Frage los...

In der letzten Zeit sieht man ja mal öfter auf Youtube: Heyho du bist aus Deutschland und darum verbietet dir die Firma XY das hier zu sehen.
Gabs schon die Frage ob es vielleicht nur eine Version (vielleicht noch Lokalisierung) weltweit gibt und im Endeffekt KANN man einfach kein Blut einstellen, weil das Battlenet sieht:
Ok der Mensch kommt aus Deutschland also bluten die Marines grau ?

In dem Fall gibts einfach keine unzensierte Version / zensiere Version...


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Nagut wenn ein Mod in den Thread spamt, dann werd ich auch nochmal meinen Senf und ne Frage los...



Wenn ich mich themenbezogen zu Starcraft 2 äußere kann man das wohl kaum als Spam bezeichnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

